# יאללה קרדיטים!



## Grace612 (16/7/13)




----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

יאללה קרדיטים! 
אני קוראת פה כמעט שנה. נעזרתי בפורום הזה המון, רוב הזה בקריאה שקטה ופאסיבית אבל תמיד מצאתי פה תשובות לכל הבעיות שלי. אוי בעיות נשמע דרמטי. בכל מקרה, אני לגמרי מאלה שנחשפות, אבל בן הזוג (להלן: עמית) ממש לא, לכן התלבטתי רבות אם להעלות לפה קרדיטים.
בסופו של דבר החלטתי ללכת על זה מכמה סיבות. הראשונה היא העזרה הגדולה של כולכן ולכן יש לי צורך ורצון לשתף. השנייה היא העובדה שכאשר חיפשתי, לא מצאתי כמעט קרדיטים שמדברים על "חגיגה בכפר" בכפר הס, ואין הרבה מידע עליהם.. לכן אני פה כדי לתת את המידע הזה. השלישית, כמובן, היא להשוויץ בחתונה שלי  יאללה, נשימה עמוקה, צאו לדרך!


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

מי אנחנו? 
הכלה (להלן: אני), חן בת 27, מעצבת גרפית שבימים אלה נמצאת בשלבים הסופיים של תואר בתקשורת, ולכן עובדת במקצוע הנחשק- מלצרות. עמית בן 31, צלם. הכרנו בחנות צילום בה עבדנו שנינו. יום בהיר אחד הגיע לעבודה בחור שהתגלה כמעצבן, שחצן ולא בא לי בטוב בכלל. העובדים האחרים שהכירו אותו ניסו להרגיע אותי ולשבח אותו, מה שעוד יותר עיצבן אותי. אחרי שבוע כבר הייתי ילדה מאוהבת בת 16. מפה לשם נסענו לכנרת, אוהל, הופעות , אמא יש לי חבר חדש. הקשר שלנו ידע 2 פרידות, 3 מעברי דירה, קיבוץ, מושב, עיר ובעיקר הרבה המבורגרים. אם מחברים הכל, אנחנו ביחד בערך 4 שנים.


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

ההצעה 
הצעת הנישואין הגיעה בקיץ שעבר. נסענו לצפון לחגוג לי יום הולדת, קצת רכיבה על סוסים, קצת בריכה, הרבה המבורגר (להלן: מוטיב חוזר). בערב הראשון הוא שיחק אותה רומנטי, מילא ג'קוזי, נרות, יין.. מי שמכיר את הבחור יאמר בליבו עכשיו "פה חשדתי" שהרי לבחור יש כישורים רומנטיים של איש מערות. ההצעה הגיעה לגמרי בהפתעה עבורי אבל בול בצורה הנכונה- רק שנינו, הכי קטן והכי פרטי. בתוך קופסה של אייפון ארוזה באריזת מתנה התחבאה טבעת מקסימה, וצחקתי ובכיתי ואמרתי כן. את הסוד שמרנו עד שחזרנו הביתה (אתן יודעות מה זה להסתובב יומיים בלי לספר?! כמעט חיבקתי את בעלת הצימר כשהלכנו).


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

איך מתחילים? 
התחלתי בדרך השלילה- אני לא מתחתנת באולם סגור. אז מתי אפשר להתחתן בארץ הזו במקום פתוח? במאי. ומה עכשיו? יוני. יופי חבר, גם כן טיימינג. אז יש לנו 11 חודשים לתכנן הכל, משמע יש לי 11 חודשים לחפור על החתונה. אבל הוא הביא את זה על עצמו..
ג'וק נוסף שנכנס לי לראש היה חתונת שישי, ולא הייתי מוכנה להתפשר. הבעיה היותר גדולה הייתה שמשום מה החלטתי ששישי בצהריים יכול להיות שרבי ומעיק, ולכן שישי אחה"צ הוא האופציה הטובה ביותר. הבעיה היא שאף מקום לא שיתף פעולה עם הג'וקים שלי, וכל גני האירועים בארץ פועלים תחת כשרות ולכן הם סגורים. האופציות צומצמו והחלטתי לנסות להפיק אירוע בעצמי, בדשא של המושב שלי. התחלתי לברר עלויות, קייטרינג, בר, חשמל ועוד אינסוף ("במה?! למה אנשים לא יכולים לרקוד על הדשא?!") וזה התחיל לייאש אותי. בין לבין שמעתי על מקום לא כשר- "חגיגה בכפר" במושב כפר הס, אבל האתר שלהם חוסך בתמונות ולא מצאתי מספיק מידע עליהם, אז עזבתי.
ואז הגיעה הישועה. קיבלנו הזמנה לאירוע שיתקיים ב"חגיגה בכפר" ביום שבת אחה"צ. חתונה בשבת? נשמע מעניין. אז הלכנו. וברגע שהגענו זה היה די ברור לשנינו. "תגידי, רוצה להתחתן איתי פה?", הוא שאל, ואני אמרתי שכן, והעניין נסגר. שיקולי המרחק ממש השפיעו עליי (מדובר בשעה נסיעה מהאזור בו אנחנו גרים) אבל ידעתי שהכל פתיר, ומיד התקשרנו לבדוק תאריכים פנויים.
יקי, בעל המקום, צחק עליי שהתקשרתי בנובמבר כדי לשריין תאריך לחודש מאי. "כן, מצחיק, חצי שנה מראש, זה המון זמן" (חשבתי בלב), אבל מסתבר ש"חגיגה בכפר" עמוסים בטירוף בסופי שבוע, ולא נשאר שום שישי פנוי למאי או יוני. הוא הציע לנו את יום שבת, ואחרי התלבטויות ומחשבות רבות, הסכמנו, ויש לנו תאריך.
יום שבת התברר כיום מעולה לחתונה. אין פקקים, אין לחץ של עבודה, ורב עם מספיק רצון יכול להגיע ולחתן אותנו בצאת השבת. החלטנו על חתונה הפוכה. קבלת פנים, ארוחת ערב, שוברים את הכוס ויאללה בלאגן.


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

המקום- חגיגה בכפר, כפר הס 
חגיגה בכפר- כפר הס. המקום פועל ללא הכשר כשרות, ולכן מגיש אוכל בשרי וחלבי יחד, כמו גם מאכלי ים ושרצים כאלה ואחרים. לא לכולם זה מתאים, אבל ידעתי מי האורחים שלי, וידעתי שלא תהיה בעיה להביא את כולם בשבת ולהאכיל אותם בטרפה. חגיגה בכפר הוא מקום פתוח בלב מושב, שלדעתי שונה מכל גן אירועים שראיתי. אין בו אווירה של חתונה, יש בו אווירה של פיקניק משפחתי גדול, וזה בדיוק מה שחיפשתי. הצוות קיבל אותנו למשפחה שלו מהשנייה הראשונה, והפגישות איתם היו נינוחות ותמיד מלוות בקינוחים האלוהיים שלהם (חלבי אחרי הכל). המחיר שם גבוה מאוד יחסית למחירים אחרים ששמעתי, אבל לא הייתי מוכנה להתפשר על שום מקום אחר ועם הרבה מאוד עזרה מההורים, העניין התאפשר. המחיר שם כולל גם את הבר וגם את הטיפים, ולאורך כל הדרך הרגשתי שהם מאוד כנים איתנו ולא מנסים להסתיר מידע. הצוות מקסים ונעים, האווירה כבשה אותנו, לא הסתובבנו בין אולמות וגנים, לא עשינו סקר שוק, זה המקום היחיד שהלכנו לבדוק (שמענו את המחיר, התייעצנו עם ההורים וסגרנו) ואני מאוד שמחה על כך.


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)




----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

הזמנות 
היה לי ברור מאוד שבתור מעצבת גרפית, אעצב את ההזמנות בעצמי. תחילה עיצבתי משהו שאהבתי מאוד, אבל ההורים ממש קטלו. מצחיק, אבל דווקא נושא ההזמנות היה המחלוקת היחידה ביני לבין ההורים לאורך כל תכנון החתונה. מפה לשם, יצא מזה טוב. ההזמנה החדשה הייתה מוצלחת הרבה יותר. היא כוללת משחק מילים עם שמות המשפחה המאוד דומים שלנו, וכולה בעלת אופי נוסטלגי ששנינו מאוד אוהבים (סיור מודרך בבית שלנו יוצא כל שעה עגולה וכולל שיטוט בין בקבוקי סיפולוקס ישנים, פטיפון וטלפון חוגה).


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

צד שני


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (16/7/13)

שלחת גלויות! 
והן יפיפיות!


----------



## Norma Desmond (16/7/13)

הוווו, ההזמנות נפלאות


----------



## Grace612 (17/7/13)

תודה רבה לשתיכן


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

טבעת 
הגבר-גבר שלי לא רצה טבעת, ועל אף שאני חושבת שזה מהמם לגבר, לא לחצתי. אני מצידי הסתכלתי המון באינטרנט וחיפשתי טבעת שתמצא חן בעיניי (עניין לא קל). מצאתי משהו שאהבתי, הרמתי טלפון לחבר שהוא צורף חובב, הסברתי לו מה אני רוצה והוא הכין עבורי את הטבעת. העלות הייתה נמוכה מאוד והתוצאה היא בדיוק מה שרציתי. מי שמעוניינת בשמו- מוזמנת לכתוב לי.


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

מקום התארגנות 
הבית של אחותי. לא רציתי סלון, לא היה לי כסף למלון, לא רציתי את אמא שלי על הראש, לכן נבחר הבית של אחותי. חברות שלי ליוו אותי במהלך היום ושמרו על שפיותי (הן והלמברוסקו). אני חושבת שהבחירה הזו הייתה מעולה כי הרגשתי בבית עם אחותי והחברות, וזה בדיוק מה שהייתי צריכה. בתמונה: החברות האדירות.


----------



## yael rosen (16/7/13)

אחת התמונות!!!!


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

השיער 
את עיצוב השיער קיבלתי במתנה מחברה שאבא שלה הוא בעל מספרה. קצת לפני החתונה נסעתי למספרה שלו, ומעצבת השיער עשתה לי תסרוקת נסיון וקלעה בול למה שרציתי ("זרקי שתי סיכות פה, שתי סיכות שם, הנה- בול!"). בבוקר החתונה היא הגיעה אליי, בהתחלה היו בינינו קצת חילוקי דעות כי פתאום התסרוקת נראתה לי עשויה מדי ונראיתי כמו אשת אצולה מבוהלת (להלן: הבכי הראשון שלי בכל תקופת החתונה), אבל מהר מאוד העניינים הסתדרו והתסרוקת יצאה מושלמת. היא רוקנה מיכל ספריי על הראש שלי, יצאה לדרכה והמאפרת נכנסה לתמונה.


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

איפור 
מיהי המאפרת? רעות, חברה טובה שלי, מאפרת חובבת. ביום-יום אני לא מתאפרת. בכלל. לכן היה לי חשוב שלא אראה עשויה מדי, ושהאיפור לא יציק לי. גם היא עשתה לי איפור נסיון וביום החתונה ידענו בדיוק מה היא הולכת לעשות. גם מריחת הלק הייתה באחריותה ("את רצינית שאת רוצה לק ירוק?"). אין לי ספק שהיא הייתה הבחירה הנכונה עבורי. הרבה יותר נעים שיש איתך חברה, ואם היא גם מאפרת- בכלל הרווחתי.


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

הלקים..


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

הנעליים 
או: "ברור שאני רוצה לק ירוק, זה מתאים לנעליים". עוד וטו אחד שהטלתי היה על נעליים לבנות. אני פשוט לא אוהבת ולא מתחברת לקונספט של נעליים ושמלה באותו הצבע.. הנעליים מבחינתי היו הבחירה הקלה ביותר. החלטתי שאני רוצה נעל סגולה או טורקיז. ואז בוקר אחד שוטטתי בקניון, נכנסתי לחנות ושם הן היו. והן עלו 100 ₪. והן לא טורקיז ולא סגול, אבל אני מאוהבת בהן. אני בטוחה שלא מעט בנות ירימו גבה. התגובות שקיבלתי התחלקו לשתיים: מחנה ה"מה?! זה לחתונה?!" ומחנה ה"איזו מגניבה את".


----------



## Norma Desmond (16/7/13)

ממש אהבתי את הנעליים והלק! 
למה אני לא קניתי נעליים בצבע טורקיז? או אקווה...
אוף, עכשיו מתחשק לי גם, זה הרבה יותר מגניב!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/7/13)

אני ממחנה ה"איזו מגניבה את"


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

עוד מהנעליים 
שכבר לא נראות במיטבן


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (16/7/13)

אני במחנה המגניבה 
מגניבות ממש!


----------



## hagaraf (17/7/13)

יה, יפות!


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

השמלה! 
מודה ומתוודה, לא היה לי מושג מה אני רוצה. מעולם לא חלמתי על שמלת הכלה שלי, בכלל הייתי טום בוי. אז עשיתי את מה שאני תמיד עושה כשאין לי מושג. פתחתי גוגל. חשבתי על שמלה כלה קצרה, אז זה מה שכתבתי, ואז ראיתי אותה. שמלה קצרה, תחרה, וינטג'ית מהממת. חיפשתי את המעצבת, והגעתי ל"בהדרה". בהדרה? מה זה בהדרה? שמלות אקולוגיות? מה קורה עם הבחורה הזאת? אז הרמתי טלפון, וקבעתי פגישה ויצאתי מאוהבת.
בהדרה מעצבת גם שמלות כלה מאפס, וגם מעודדת את יצירת השמלה האקולוגית. הרעיון הוא שאת באה עם שמלה לבנה מהבית (קצרה/ארוכה/מזעזעת ככל שהיא), ובהדרה משפצת את השמלה עד לכדי מצב שאת לא מזהה את המקור. הגעתי אליה עם שמלה קצרה מפול אנד בר, והיא הוסיפה ושיפצה ותפרה ורקחה שמלה שונה לגמרי. (אגב, היו לי 11 חודשים להתבשל, במהלכם זנחתי לחלוטין את השמלה הקצרה מהתמונה..). היתרונות הגדולים אצלה הם בראש ובראשונה המחיר. בגלל שיש שמלת בסיס והתפירה לא נעשית מאפס, היא חוסכת המון חומר והמון זמן- מה שגורם לירידה משמעותית במחיר. היתרון השני, שלי מאוד התאים, הוא התהליך הקצר. בפגישה הראשונה הראיתי לה את השמלה וביחד בנינו את שמלת הכלה שאני רוצה, עם סיכות סימון ואוסף בדים. בפגישה השנייה השמלה התהוותה ונתפרה, בכל פעם עוד שלב ועוד תפר, עד הרגע בו היא גיהצה והלבישה לי את שמלת הכלה שלי. בעיניי זה לא מתאים לכל אחת, כי כשאת מגיעה אליה אין לך מושג מה הולך לצאת בסוף התהליך, ויש בנות שקשה להן עם חוסר השליטה הזה. בעיניי, מומלץ בחום.


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)




----------



## yael rosen (16/7/13)

מעלפת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אין לי מספיק מילים לתאר לך כמה אני אוהבת את הנעליים בשילוב עם הלק האדום והירוק - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ועוקבת בדריכות אחרי כל תמונה.. )


----------



## החלפתיניק (17/7/13)

מכנסי א'?


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)




----------



## החלפתיניק (17/7/13)

יש לך אולי תמונה של השמלה המקורית? 
סתם כדי לדמיין את התהליך.

דרך אגב העיצובי שולחן מהממים, מאד אהבתי את הפתקיות הושבה עם האטבי כביסה, הקליפ מאד מרגש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מזל טוב


----------



## Grace612 (17/7/13)

לצערי לא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אבל אני חושבת שבהדרה צילמה, אולי אנסה לפנות אליה ולבקש


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

על עמדת הדיג'יי 
את עומר ענבר פגשתי בחתונה של חברים 9 חודשים לפני החתונה שלנו. עוד באותו אירוע דיברנו ואמרתי לו שיסגור לעצמו את הפינה- הוא מתקלט גם אצלנו. עמית זרם וסמך עליי, וכך היה לי דיג'יי לפני שהיה לי מקום ותאריך. לשמחתי הרבה כשנקבע התאריך, עומר היה פנוי ("סבבה, אין לי אירוע אחר בשבת..") והעניין נסגר, וככה נחסך ממני מסע חיפוש אחר דיג'יי. הוא בחור מקסים, סופר מקצוען, צעיר וזורם, הפגישה איתו הייתה כמו לשבת עם חבר על הספה ולדבר על מוזיקה. הוא זרם עם הראש שלנו ("כשכולם שיכורים שים את מוג'דה") ובעיקר זרם עם הקהל- שזה הדבר החשוב ביותר בעיניי בדיג'יי. מעבר לזה, הוא חבר של החבר הכי טוב שלי, אז הוא התאים בול למשפחת הספקים-חברים שלנו.


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

צילומי סטילס 
נעים להכיר, חתן וכלה צלמים. היתרון: כיף לנו אנחנו צלמים. החסרון: אלוהים ישמור, איך בוחרים צלם?! היה לנו חשוב מאוד למצוא צלמים שמתרחקים מהתבניתיות הידועה של צילומי החתונות. ידעתי שאם הצלם שלי יגיד לי "עכשיו תעמדי מאחוריו ותכרכי את ידייך סביבו ואז אעשה פוקוס על העץ מאחוריכם" הוא כנראה יפוטר. הסתכלתי קצת באינטרנט, התבלבלתי מרוב היצע, ושוב הישועה הגיעה מאירוע אחר שנכחנו בו, עונת החתונות 2012- המושיע של הקיץ. בחתונה פגשנו את הצמד "עדשה רחבה"- אמיר ועידן, שגם הם, מהר מאוד, הפכו לחברים תוך שיחות על מצלמות, עדשות ובחורות שיכורות שצועקות לצלם "צלם אותי". התאהבנו בעבודה שלהם ומיד רצנו לפגישה איתם. סגרנו מחיר, סגרנו תאריך, יאללה יש צלמים. 
לא רצינו צילומי חוץ, שנינו מעדיפים להיות מאחורי העדשה והדבר הזה מביך אותנו להחריד. סגרנו איתם שיבואו ישר לאירוע, ולשמחתי הרבה, קצת לפני שהתחיל האירוע הלכנו ביחד לחממות באזור והוצאנו כמה תמונות מקדימים ממש מגניבות.


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

עוד קצת


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

כלה בסטלה


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

יאו! שכחתי מהמקדימים. קבלו אותם..


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

מקדימים


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)




----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

בבית של ההורים.. הכי כיף להיות חקלאים!


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

כל קשר בין האייקונים לתמונות הינו מקרי לחלוטין


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

צלם אותי!


----------



## FayeV (16/7/13)

אעאעאעא 
איזה תמונות יפות! אתם לא נראים מובכים בכלל.


----------



## Grace612 (17/7/13)

האמת היא 
שהצלמים נתנו כזו הרגשה נוחה שבאמת הרגשנו מאוד בנוח





ותודה


----------



## Raspail (18/7/13)

תמונה מדהימה!!! 
ואתם נראים רגועים, נינוחים, מאושרים ויפים!
חתונה כלבבי


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)




----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

צילום וידאו 
מדובר פה בזוג בעייתיים. גם לא רצינו וידאו. אולי רק לחופה. יצאנו מנקודת הנחה שאף אחד לא יראה את זה וזה סתם מביך, והצלם יעיק עלינו וגם ככה שנינו אנטי ולא רוצים להצטלם. אבל 11 חודשים זה הרבה זמן, וכמובן שדעתי השתנתה, ודעתי במקרה הזה הייתה זו שקבעה. שוב הפעלתי את קשריי ומצאתי את אביחי וקסלר, האיש והפאוץ'. אביחי הוא צלם וידאו צעיר ומבריק, הוא התעקש להתלוות אליי במהלך כל היום וטוב שכך. הוא היה כל כך שקט ומקצועי שלא הרגשתי אותו בכלל, ובמפתיע גם עמית זרם ויצאנו לקצת צילומי חוץ לפני שנסענו לאירוע. עם כל דיבורי ה"אני לא רוצה וידאו" שלי, אני כל כך שמחה שבסוף התעקשתי. ראיתי את הקליפ הזה אינסוף פעמים, וכל פעם אני נהנית ממנו מחדש.

הנה הוא:
https://vimeo.com/67718902


----------



## Chloe1988 (16/7/13)

חחח הרב שלכם שכן שלי


----------



## אנדי120 (16/7/13)

תקשיבי, זה מרגש ברמות!!! 
ובכיתי כמו לא יודעת מה ואני אפילו לא מכירה אתכם...


----------



## עומרטלי (17/7/13)

אומנם חדשה פה ולכן יכול להיות שמפספסת 
וזה לא אחד הכללים כאן אבל האם לא ראוי כאן גילוי נאות , שאת מועסקת אצלו כאת מהצוות ?
גם אם התחלת לעבוד אצלו רק אחרי החתונה ( האם זה כך ? ) , לדעתי צריכה היית לכתוב זאת כאשר את ממליצה עליו .
שוב , זו רק דעתי . אם זה אינו מצופה מהמשתתפות בפורום , התנצלותי .


----------



## Grace612 (17/7/13)

אני לא עובדת אצלו.. 
איך הבנת שאני חלק מהצוות שלו?..


----------



## החלפתיניק (17/7/13)

אחד הכללים הוא לא לכתוב מידע אישי על חברי פור 
אם הם לא פרסמו אותו בעצמם בפורום הזה.
זה נקרא אאוטינג


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

מגנטוש 
התמזל מזלי. החבר הכי טוב שלי הוא בעל עסק למגנטים לאירועים. הוא כמובן לא עבד באותו ערב אלא שלח שניים מטעמו. מאוד אהבתי את התוצאות, ואיכות המגנטים גבוהה. עיצוב המסגרת- שלי. לפרטים- צבי טובול!


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

קשקושים לרחבה 
נקנו בכפר גלעדי כמובן. בתמונה: הרב.


----------



## ronitvas (17/7/13)

הרב??? תמונה גדולה


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

עיצוב המקום וDIY 
"חגיגה בכפר", בלי שום תוספת, הוא מקום יפהפה. רונית שאחראית גם על העיצוב אוהבת לקשט ולהוסיף דברים קטנים, פעמוני רוח או דגלונים, כל מיני קישוטים שעושים את המקום הזה ללא פחות מקסום. סמכתי עליה בעיניים עצומות בכל נושא העיצוב, ידעתי שהיא תדאג שהמקום יהיה מהמם ולא התעסקתי בזה בכלל. הכנתי קצת ניירת (כרטיסי ברכה, פתקאות הושבה) ושילבתי אותה בתוך הקסם של רונית.


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)




----------



## natali138 (16/7/13)

מה הסיכוי?


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (16/7/13)

יו, חמדמד 
אהבתי מאוד מאוד.


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)




----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

אחרון


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

מתנות לאורחים 
אולי המחלוקת הכי גדולה ביני לבין עמית. זה נראה לו מיותר להוציא כסף על מתנות שאנשים לא יעריכו, אבל אני התעקשתי. החלטתי שאם אני נותנת מתנה לאורחים, היא חייבת להיות משהו שעשיתי בעצמי. חיפשתי רעיון שיהיה יפה וזול ואז עלתה ההברקה. כמושבניקית בת לאבא חקלאי, הבנתי שחייבים לנצל את מטעי הרימונים שלנו. לכן קניתי בקבוקי זכוכית קטנים (100 מ"ל) ב"הוברמן", מילאתי אותם במיץ רימונים שנסחט על ידינו, הכנתי תווית קטנה וקשרתי בחוט. אמא שלי ואני הכנו 200 בקבוקים כאלה, מתוכם נשארו 3 בסוף האירוע. אנשים התפעלו ושיבחו, ואני יצאתי מרוצה.


----------



## oaa1 (16/7/13)

מדהים!!! 
רעיון מקורי ויפה!!!
איך הדפסת את הפתקיות שצירפת לבקבוקים?


----------



## Grace612 (18/7/13)

עיצבתי בעצמי 
והדפסתי בבית דפוס. את החיתוך עשיתי בעצמי בערב מול הטלוויזיה עם מספריים כי הדפסתי 50 תוויות על דף גדול.


----------



## ronitvas (17/7/13)

יוווווו עשית את זה בסוף??? 
יצא מקסים!!!


----------



## Grace612 (17/7/13)

תודה


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

השירים 
לפני כמה שנים החלטתי וידעתי שאכנס לחופה עם here comes the sun של הביטלס. זה השיר האהוב עליי בעולם והיה לי ברור שזה יהיה שיר החופה שלי. אבל אני בחורה, ואני משנה את דעתי בערך..כל הזמן. בוקר אחד נסעתי לי בכיף למכללה, שלמה ארצי בפול ווליום כמובן, שיר 8 מתחיל, ואני מתחילה לבכות מהתרגשות. באותו רגע שלחתי הודעה לעמית. "שמעתי עכשיו את "תתארו לכם" והתחלתי לבכות". זה שיר החופה שלנו, רק שתדע". וחודש אחרי החתונה, כשעמית הפתיע אותי ליום ההולדת בזוג כרטיסים להופעה בקיסריה, שלמה שר את זה והרגשתי הבחורה הכי מאושרת בעולם.
בשבירת הכוס התנגן "אני שוב מתאהב" של גידי גוב. לא היה לנו סלואו, כי לא רצינו.

בתמונה: עמית שובר את הכוס בכל הכוח, אני צועקת. מה אני צועקת!?


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

והכניסה לחופה.. 
הכניסה לחופה לוותה באחיינים המקסימים שלי שהתפרעו עם אקדחי בועות הסבון שרכשנו להם.


----------



## ray of light (17/7/13)

איזה קטע, יש לנו אותו טעם בדיוק.
אני חשבתי בדיוק על אותם שירים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לגבי אני שוב מתאהב- שמתם את הגרסה הרגילה? הדיג'יי שלנו הציע לנו את הגרסת ריקודים של השיר הזה ואמר שהשיר לא קצבי מספיק.
בעיניי הגרסה הרגילה טובה מספיק, מה בחרתם?


----------



## Grace612 (17/7/13)

בחרנו בגירסה הרגילה אבל.. 
הוא התחיל לנגן בדיוק בקטע שהתופים נכנסים, וזה התאים בול.


----------



## ray of light (17/7/13)

כן, זה בדיוק מה שאני חשבתי.. 
עכשיו רק צריך שהחבר יאשר את השיר...


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

וקצת לסיכום... 
אף פעם לא הייתי מהבנות שמדמיינות את החתונה שלהן. כשהאחים שלי התחתנו (כל אחד בנפרד, כן?) הצהרתי שאצלי אנשים יעמדו, רק כדי שלא אתעסק עם סידורי שולחנות. כשהתחלנו לתכנן הכל התחלנו לגבש ביחד את הרצונות שלנו. כל הבחירות נעשו בצורה הכי רגועה ונינוחה שיכולתי לבקש. לא רצנו בין ספקים, לא נדדנו בין פגישות, כי פשוט לא רצינו. הרגשתי שכאשר הכל נעשה בצורה רגועה, דברים פשוט מסתדרים. נקודת המוצא שלי מההתחלה הייתה "זה לא היום הכי גדול בחיים שלי". זה יום מאושר ומדהים ושמח, אבל צריך לקחת הכל בפרופורציה. אין שום טעם שאגיע לחתונה עייפה, מותשת ועצבנית מכל הסידורים שקדמו לה, לכן עושים הכל רגוע. אני באמת חושבת שהצלחנו לשמור על שפיות, חסכנו איפה שיכולנו ולא התפשרנו על הבחירות שלנו. באירוע עצמו שנינו נהננו מכל רגע. הסתובבנו בקבלת הפנים, בילינו עם החברים והמשפחה, היינו נינוחים והאירוע היה הכי כיף שיכולתי לבקש. 
ותודה לכן, בנות הפורום המקסימות, שהייתן שם ועזרתן גם בלי לדעת מזה. כל קרדיט וכל הודעה תרמו קצת לבלבול הענק שנקרא חתונה, ויצאתי מפה עם הרבה עצות מועילות וטובות. אז תודה!


----------



## yael rosen (16/7/13)

קרדיטים מהסוג ש... 
גורמים לי לרצות לראות ולקרוא עוד ועוד ועוד ועוד.............
האירוע שיצרתם כמראה של מי שאתם הוא my kind of weddings - והרבה מהבחירות שלך/כם הם מהסוג שעשיתי או שהייתי עושה אם הייתי קצת יותר חכמה.
רק מבחירת הצבעים המורכבת יותר והמתוחכמת שלך התעלפתי לרגע 
אני כותבת בקצרה, כי אין לי עכשיו זמן, אבל ארחיב בהמשך 
ובינתיים - מזל טוב ענק, כזה שמגיע למי שהולכת אחרי הלב שלה.


----------



## Grace612 (17/7/13)

יעלי את משהו את


----------



## FayeV (16/7/13)

איזה כיף זה 
לחזור אחרי יום מבאס לכאלה קרדיטים כיפיים!
א. איזה שווה שיש לך חברים שהם גם ספקים של חתונות.
ב. הכל הכל הכל נראה מדהים, והרעיון של להתחתן בשבת הוא גאוני.
ג. המון מזל טוב


----------



## liljack (17/7/13)

קרדיטים מצוינים! 
נראה שהיתה חתונה פשוט כיפית, אין ספק שאם אפשר מוצ"ש זה באמת הזמן האידיאלי, כל הכבוד על המקוריות והיוזמה. 
שיהיה במזל!


----------



## ronitvas (17/7/13)

תודה על קרדיטים אישיים ויפים 
איזה כיף ואילו בחירות - תענוג!
אני אוהבת מאוד את חגיגה בכפר ואין ספק שזאת יופי של בחירה לחתונה שלכם!
מאחלת לכם חיים טובים ומאושרים


----------



## tintintin1 (17/7/13)

ממש מקסים 
נראת חתונה כייפית


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

הסעה לחברים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בגלל עניין המרחק החלטנו להוציא אוטובוס לכל החברים, כדי שיוכלו לשתות בכיף. את האוטובוס הזמנו מחברת "תור-עד", הוא יצא מהמושב שלי, עצר בשני מקומות בדרך והביא את כולם בדיוק בזמן לחתונה. גם דאגנו שהאוטובוס ייצא אחרון כדי שכל החברים יישארו לעשות שמח.


----------



## Grace612 (18/7/13)

תודה רבה על התגובות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כל כך כיף לקרוא פידבקים..


----------



## Grace612 (16/7/13)

קבלת שבת-פנים 
אני באמת מאמינה שחשוב להיות נוכחים בקבלת הפנים. מעבר לעובדה שככה יצא לי לראות את כולם ולפגוש את כולם, זה תרם לרוגע שלי והוריד את הלחץ והמתח. בגלל שהאירוע התחיל אחר הצהריים וזכינו לשעתיים של אור, יש ים של תמונות מקסימות מקבלת הפנים, ומאוד כיף שאנחנו מופיעים בהן..


----------



## yeela10 (17/7/13)

מקסים מקסים מקסים


----------



## orangeada (16/7/13)

אתם כאלה מגניבים! הכל נראה מעולה 
והטאצ' האישי לגמרי בולט... מהמקום, קישוט המקום, השמלה וכו'..
סחתיין על הבקבוקים, וכרטיסי הברכות !!.

וכמובן הרבה מזל טוב


----------



## natali138 (16/7/13)

תשמעי משהו... 
עוד לא קראתי את הכל, אבל כשרשמת חתונה בשבת ואיזשהו מושב, עשיתי 1+1 ונזכרתי בחברה שסיפרה לי על אירוע מדהים שהייתה בו שהיה ביום שבת... חיפשתי אצלה קצת בפייס והופס... ראיתי תמונות שלה בחתונה שלכם!

בת אל שם החברה


----------



## Grace612 (18/7/13)

בת אל חדד? 
כפרה עליה


----------



## natali138 (18/7/13)

כן כן 
אני גם לומדת במכללה, עושה מסלול כמו שלכם רבל בקולנוע


----------



## JewelStone88 (16/7/13)

איזה הזוי אני מכירה את בעלך!!!


----------



## Norma Desmond (17/7/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
קודם כל חתונה ביום שבת- איזה רעיון גאוני!
וגם המקום עצמו- יפיפה! עוד לפני שהחלטנו להתחתן נתקלתי באתר של "חגיגה בכפר" וממש התלהבתי וסימנתי לי אותו.

אהבתי מאוד את הטאצ'ים הקטנים שלך, בגרפיקה של מספרי השולחן ובתויות של המתנות. וגם את השמלה שלך עם הנעליים והלק- כל המראה יצא נפלא ואת נראית יפיפיה!

המון המון מזל טוב לשניכם


----------



## Grace612 (18/7/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ואגב הקרדיטים שלך מעלפים פלוס, איזה תמונות!!


----------



## butwhy (17/7/13)

קרדיטים יפים ומיוחדים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בתור מי שבעצמה התנגדה באופן קטגורי לאולם, אני מאוד מתחברת לבחירה שלכם. והמקום נראה מקסים מהתמונות.
המון מזל טוב וחיים מאושרים ביחד!


----------



## Grace612 (18/7/13)

איזה כיף, תודה!


----------



## דאלי18 (20/7/13)

קרדיטים מדהימים! לרוב אני קוראת קרדיטים רק כדי לראות אלו עוד דעות / אפשרויות / גישות יש שם בחוץ, אבל הפעם פשוט שמעתי את הקול שלי מהדהד בשורות שלך!
כיף למצוא עוד מישהי לגמרי בראש שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והלקים והנעליים פשוט אדירים!!!! 
מסכימה עם כל מילה מהתובנות שלך, שאפו!
אה, וכמובן המון מזל טוב


----------



## Grace612 (21/7/13)

כל כך כיף לקבל פידבקים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
המון תודה, איזה כיף שאהבת


----------

